# Had some cake....



## rsd147 (Nov 14, 2012)

Stupid thread really but being really clean on my diet so far and doing a steady lean bulk. My daily total calories are around 2800, macros 50/30/20, counted up all my carloies so far minus the tea which is:

Calories: 2006

Protein: 168g

Carbs: 234g

Fat: 46g

However, someone has left at work so I have gone a bit wild and had a slab of lemon cake and a cupcake. What would you do in terms of tea? Should I just have a bit of protein and veg for my tea to average it out abit and also so I dont go to far over a total calorie intake?


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

If it's a one off do as you please... it's really not going to make any difference lol


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

I'd shoot myself.


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

rsd147 said:


> Stupid thread really but being really clean on my diet so far and doing a steady lean bulk. My daily total calories are around 2800, macros 50/30/20, counted up all my carloies so far minus the tea which is:
> 
> Calories: 2006
> 
> ...


How many weeks are you out from your contest?


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

I just walked to the kitchen to make a chicken wrap and someone gave me a mint Cornetto.

I just ate the fvcker. 

There's no calories if someone gives it to you, right?


----------



## Ballin (Aug 24, 2011)

Smitch said:


> I just walked to the kitchen to make a chicken wrap and someone gave me a mint Cornetto.
> 
> I just ate the fvcker.
> 
> There's no calories if someone gives it to you, right?


Haha I wish my bird is a size 8 but eats so much McD's and Haribo somehow it ends up in my mouth....proper feeder!


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

rsd147 said:


> Stupid thread really but being really clean on my diet so far and doing a steady lean bulk. My daily total calories are around 2800, macros 50/30/20, counted up all my carloies so far minus the tea which is:
> 
> Calories: 2006
> 
> ...


Really? you that worried? fox it mate! i eat cake for breakfast.... thats not strickly true its genraly weetabix coco pops 12 egg whites and 4 rashers of bacon ... i digest!!

Stuff it if it aint bolted to the table and alive eat it!!


----------



## rsd147 (Nov 14, 2012)

Thanks peeps. Getting a bit obsessed with macros, calories etc. I worked so hard on my cut and scared of the abs going really so anything bad I eat, I feel guilty!!


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

I believe this is what's known as an eating disorder?


----------



## secondhandsoul (Feb 6, 2012)

rsd147 said:


> Thanks peeps. Getting a bit obsessed with macros, calories etc. I worked so hard on my cut and scared of the abs going really so anything bad I eat, I feel guilty!!


I went through this phase mate and it took a bit of time but eventually you'll realise it makes no difference to your long term plans. I stil only have a cheat once every few months (I don't really crave anything these days so it's more to appease the other half) but if I happened to end up hoofing a cake it wouldn't worry me. One healthy meal doesnt make you a lean beast and one treat won't make you fat. Put it to bed and back to normal mate.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

I had some nice and spicy nic naks. Suck my balls


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> I had some nice and spicy nic naks. Suck my balls


Rib n saucy are the foshizze, lol OP only one thing, suicide,


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

zack amin said:


> *Rib n saucy are the foshizze*, lol OP only one thing, suicide,


X2 to the bit in bold not suicide!!


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2013)

GolfDelta said:


> I'd shoot myself.


THIS. You have a failed in your quest for lean mass OP.

End it now.


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

I had a protein shake after my bike ride today.

Gonna go ride off a cliff


----------

